# Half Wall with Spindles



## JAyer1654 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hello. I am new to the forums, but hoping to get some great input on some of the many projects that would get my 1980's home up to date. Consider me a complete amateur when it comes to handyman, common-sense maintenance type items. One way thing that I am looking to do is remove these spindles from the entry way. Is it safe to assume these are non load bearing and if so, what would the best steps for removing them be in order to not destroy the half wall or the ceiling?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Those are usually put together like a puzzle.

Look closely at either the bottom or the top for a plug glued into a hole, usually the wood grain wont align perfectly, giving an idea where to drill the plug out.

They are usually screwed in on one end, (the top) with a double wood screw, one end in the spindle the other into the frame.

Then the other end has a "toed" hole that a screw is used to screw it solid, then a plug glued into the hole covering the screw head. and trimmed flush and finished with a finish.

Might take a bit of examination, but you will find attachment points somewhere.


ED


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Classic 60 to 70's.
There not doing anything.
Ed has more patients then I have.
I'd just knock them out with a hammer, make the repairs and move on.
Going to have to do the repairs anyways.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks Joe.

I see them as useful somewhere else, thus I strive to re-use things like that.

OP could just use a sawz-all in the middle of them and saw them in half, then rip them out, but as you say repairs will be needed then.

ED


----------



## JAyer1654 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks for the responses. I did not see a plug and I am able to slightly twist, which makes me believe their is not a screw going in at an angle. So are all indications pointing to sawz-all or demo with hammer?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Cut them about 3 inches from the bottom so as to miss the screw and you may be able to salvage them if you so desire. Otherwise, it doesn't really matter where you cut them.


----------



## Str8AheadInc (Feb 25, 2017)

Yeah, those are decorative and can be ripped out. Re-use? I don't know about reuse for something so dated. Free stuff on Craigslist maybe. Did you rip them out yet?


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

I'd use an oscillating multi tool with a plunge blade to cut them off at the very top and bottom. This will do the least amount of damage to the spindles. If you're not sure if there are metal fasteners involved get a blade that will cut both wood and metal. If you don't have an oscillating multi tool you can get a cheapy ($15.00) at Harbor Freight or buy something better if tools are in your budget. This is a really cool tool. Bosch blades are tops......but be aware that different tool manufacturers use different attachment configurations....but there are adapters.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Rip them out, re-purpose them into firewood...


----------

